# Pregnant Doe Bleeding



## Pony (Jan 6, 2003)

My pregnant Cal doe is due to kindle some time next week (she was bred 9/25, so that would put her at Day 23). When cleaning cages this morning, I noticed bright red blood on her catch tray.

Much to her dismay, I pulled her out to have a look. At first I thought her hock we reinfected, but closer inspection showed that her vulva is swollen, and there were a couple small drops of blood on her fur.

Is this normal? 

My concern is that we had to take her out the other day to clean her poor little mite-ridden ears. Could the ear cleaning have caused her to abort? Or am I just being concerned for nothing?

I would like things to work out with this doe. We lost her entire last litter because she just left them alone and would not nurse. She's just had so many problems, if this litter doesn't happen, I think I'm going to have to replace her.

Thanks for any help,
Pony!


----------



## Pony (Jan 6, 2003)

Update:

Went out to set her up with a nest box, and she's still spotting.

Okay, remember, I'm a newbie, so I'm not so much a worry-wart as I want to make sure I'm taking the best care possible of this doe...

Pony!


----------



## Terry W (Mar 10, 2006)

Pony,
Just keep her quiet and comfy, watch for any elevation in temp (feel her ears) Hopefully, whatever is going on does not affect the whole litter. You can try putting some ground cinnamon in her feed as a way to provide a natural antibiotic until she kindles. She may just have a tear someplace, or if she freaked out when you cleaned those ears, one kit may have separated from the uterine wall. Plenty of water and bedrest!!!

Terry whose rabbits are enjoying still more cool weather


----------



## MaggieJ (Feb 6, 2006)

Pony, I have no personal experience of this situation, but some of the herbal remedies pages for rabbits make passing mention of strawberry leaves being high in iron and good for preventing miscarriage. No idea how accurate or effective this would be... but since strawberry leaves are considered a safe food for rabbits, I'd think it would be worth a try.

Hope she's okay... She certainly has had her share of difficulties!


----------



## Pony (Jan 6, 2003)

*Thanks so much *for the info, Maggie. It is very comforting.

Wish I had some strawberry plants... I don't suppose raspberry is a substitute? All the plants I have around here from the safe list are comfrey, lemon balm, basil, plantain, mallow, dandelion, and raspberry. Oh, and apple trees.

Also wondering if I should put a cover over the cage... She is bright, alert, responsive, eating and drinking normally, so that's good.

Wonder if the cinnamon would get up her nose... I could cook up a potato or some oatmeal for her... 

Now I'm regretting grabbing her to check her for the bleeding, but what else could I do? 

There sure is a heckuva learning curve with rabbits, eh?

Pony!


----------



## Terry W (Mar 10, 2006)

Pony said:


> [
> 
> There sure is a heckuva learning curve with rabbits, eh?
> 
> Pony![/COLOR]


 I don't think the learning curve ever quite flattens out---

Just spray some water on oats, and sprinkle a dash or two of the cinnamon on them. you don't want to cook the cinnamon!!!

hmm, I thought Raspberry was the way to go with pregnancies.......


----------



## Pony (Jan 6, 2003)

Terry, I am sorry I forgot to thank you too!!!

THANK YOU!! 

I pulled some frozen raspberries, defrosted them, and gave them to the doe. She nibbled at them, but preferred the oatmeal. <shrug> What can you do?

Pony!


----------



## MaggieJ (Feb 6, 2006)

Raspberry leaves are excellent for does, especially when they are kindling. Unfortunately, I'm not certain about whether they help prevent miscarriage or whether they speed the kindling process along. I always thought it was to help them give birth easily. Let's face it, we're getting pretty good at the natural foods but we've barely scratched the surface of natural remedies... I rather doubt that kits born that much prematurely would survive, but if you are more concerned about the doe than the kits you could certainly try it. 

Any fields around where you could find wild strawberry plants, Pony? They grow just about everywhere, it seems, especially on south facing banks where drainage is good and they get the sun.

Keep us updated. I've got fingers and toes crossed for you.


----------



## orphy (Feb 27, 2006)

Are you sure it is blood? Sometimes rabbits urine turns a very dark reddish orange. If she is ok otherwise that may be the reason. I can't remember why it does that but it is not dangerous.


----------



## turtlehead (Jul 22, 2005)

Oh, orphy, that's a great thought. When my does were peeing orange pee I thought it was blood.

Pony, is it thick and very very red and dark, or is it like blood tinged something-else (mucous or urine)?


----------



## MaggieJ (Feb 6, 2006)

It could be reddish urine. Let's hope that's it. If it is blood it will soon turn sticky and then dry to almost black.


----------



## Pony (Jan 6, 2003)

No, I know the difference between blood and orange (even dark orange) rabbit urine. This was bright red blood. No mistaking the two for me. And it was on her paw and around her vulva as well.

She's doing alright now, except that her eyes are crusted up from her scratching her ears forward. I soaked them with warm water on a paper towel (she didn't fight me, but I did leave her in the cage) and applied triple-biotic because I really don't want her feeling any more miserable than she already does.

Hm. Does = plural female rabbit
Does = present active tense of "do"

Long day...

Pony!


----------



## jil101ca (Jul 2, 2007)

Just a thought to maybe ease your mind a bit. My does are not used to being picked up much, they all get daily scratches but I really only pick them up to breed or if I'm changing cages. I have picked them up with a week of kindling to change cages and this has not caused any problems other than them being really mad at me..If she is spotting blood then I would avoid moving her out of the cage but I don't think you picking her up is the cause. If she is aborting I would say it would be because of something else, maybe she is just not meant to be a mom, you said she didn't nurse her first litter. Maybe something has scared her, maybe something is wrong inside.Could be anything....


----------



## Pony (Jan 6, 2003)

Thanks, Jill. You're right. This doe has had problems from the git-go. I only hope that I haven't added to them... but then, I'm always looking to blame myself for anything. 

The other rabbits are thriving (except my buck has gotten a little chunky), so I guess it's not me. Just another lesson in rabbit husbandry.

Pony!


----------



## MaggieJ (Feb 6, 2006)

Pony, unless things really straighten out with this doe soon, I'd say she is a prime candidate for pot pie. You certainly don't want those genes in your herd and almost any other doe would produce better anyway. OTOH, she certainly has taught you a lot!


----------



## Pony (Jan 6, 2003)

MaggieJ said:


> Pony, unless things really straighten out with this doe soon, I'd say she is a prime candidate for pot pie. You certainly don't want those genes in your herd and almost any other doe would produce better anyway. OTOH, she certainly has taught you a lot!



 Too true! And she has had me online here visiting with all of you other rabbit addicts. 

Yeah, this is about it. Next weekend, there are either going to be kits that are being well cared-for, or there is going to be a nice large rabbit being smoked on the barbee.

I'll be looking into getting an NZW or Cal this weekend. This one is history.

Pony!


----------

